
I need the best damn air purifier you've got - necrodome
https://www.reddit.com/r/BuyItForLife/comments/6xkm4r/request_i_need_the_best_damn_air_purifier_youve/dmgnh07/
======
lmilcin
The issue is HEPA filters are slow because they have to pass air through very
fine filter. Then it get's clogged up and the performance plumments very
quickly.

My guess is the solution is to get at least two filters. One that can quickly
remove large amounts of dust from air without clogging up and one that can
remove very fine particles.

I use a filter that does not have fine mesh but instead uses electrostatic
force to attract particles. Does not need replacement -- it is metal box you
just wash from time to time.

If I wanted really clean air I would then have another filter, HEPA. This
would be able to do much better work since the other one moves large amounts
of air quickly and removes particles before they would clog up HEPA filter.

